# Palmers Cocoa Butter Stretch Mark Cream



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

Going to order some today.. anyone know around how long it should take before i see some results? couple of weeks or so?

Thanks,

BTID


----------



## ghd314 (May 27, 2008)

Not wanting to sound the smart ar*e, but there'a a fair chance it'll tell you on the box or on a sheet inside the product when you get it.


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

What results were you looking for only stretchmarks will never go away they will just fade away with time.

You can buy the palmers cocoa butter products in chemists, and some people say bio - oil is good but more expensive and messy.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It does smell gorgeous though! I brought some back from New Zealand!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, got sum. Does smell nice, almost ate the stuff wen i was pre contest,lol. Put it on whereever stretch marks are before workouts to make skin more elastic, as wen you get a pump, thats where teh skin more likely to tear.


----------

